# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Որտե՞ղ պարապել SAT և TOEFL

## armatura

Սիրելի բարեկամներ, խորհրդի կարիք ունեմ։ 

Եղբորորդիս որոշել է (undergraduate) Computer Science գծով ընդունվել US/UK որևէ համալսարան, կամ Հայաստանի Ամերիկյան Համալսարան։ Դրա համար, որքան հասկանում եմ, հարկավոր են SAT և TOEFL քննությունները հաղթահարել գերազանց արդյունքներով։ Փնտրում եմ Երևանում կենտրոն, որտեղ նշված երկու քննությունների համար լավ կպատրաստեն հարաբերականորեն մատչելի գներով։ Ի՞նչ կենտրոններ խորհուրդներ կտաք։ Ինտերնետում հայտարարություններ շատ կան, սակայն գին/որակ հարաբերությունն անհայտ է։

----------


## Freeman

> Սիրելի բարեկամներ, խորհրդի կարիք ունեմ։ 
> 
> Եղբորորդիս որոշել է (undergraduate) Computer Science գծով ընդունվել US/UK որևէ համալսարան, կամ Հայաստանի Ամերիկյան Համալսարան։ Դրա համար, որքան հասկանում եմ, հարկավոր են SAT և TOEFL քննությունները հաղթահարել գերազանց արդյունքներով։ Փնտրում եմ Երևանում կենտրոն, որտեղ նշված երկու քննությունների համար լավ կպատրաստեն հարաբերականորեն մատչելի գներով։ Ի՞նչ կենտրոններ խորհուրդներ կտաք։


Ես մենակ *ICLT*-ից եմ տեղյակ, դրա համար չեմ կարա համեմատեմ, բայց վրոձի լավ էր:

----------


## Progart

ակտիւացնեմ թէման։
 պիտի պարապեմ toefl եւ sat։ ուրիշ լաւ կենտրոն կա՞յ ICLT֊ից բացի, կամ դասախօսներ, որ պարապում են նորմալ։
 մէկ էլ sat֊ի համար, նախօրօք պարապել պէ՞տք ա, թէ՞ չէ

----------

